# Hand Signals & German Voice Commands



## whyzdom (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi all, 

I am getting my new puppy soon and am curious as to where I can find a list of German commands for things like Sit, stay, etc...

Also, I'm looking for a list that has visual representations for hand signals.


Thanks in advance for any/all help. I tried using search but nothing relevant came up (it told me searching 6 months back was too much).

John.


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

John,

Welcome and congratulations on your puppy. Here is a link for German Commands. 

http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm

What are you planning on doing with the dog? Are you interested in the AKC obedience handsignals, American sign language to train as a service dog?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you plan on doing SchH, NO hand signals are allowed.

AKC hand signals OK.

Val


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I highly recommend all dogs learn hand signals no matter what they are training for as so many dogs go deaf or at least very hard of hearing when they get old so you can still readily communicate with them.


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey there, if there is anything you want to know about german commands feel free to ask me.... I am german ;-)


----------



## whyzdom (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BriskaHey there, if there is anything you want to know about german commands feel free to ask me.... I am german ;-)


Thank you for the offer. I am giving some thought to using German Commands instead of English commands. I just think it would be very cool.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Hand signals are a great idea.

Here is a link with explanations to hand signals as well as visual representation:

http://www.bordercollierescue.org/breed_advice/Content/UniCommands.html

(Hand signals can be fun, too. I taught Tobey hand signals, but it never failed when friends were over, I'd say, "he knows beer commands." I'd give the signal to sit, and I'd say, "HEINEKEN!" Of course, he'd sit. I'd give the signal for down (as in lay down) and say, "GUINNESS!")


----------



## whyzdom (Jan 20, 2008)

That's hilarious Southern. I will definitely have to do that!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

It works with any words...

"LASAGNA!"
"ZIIIIIITI!"
"SPAGHETTI!"


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You can also "make up" handsignals that are easy to YOU. As long as it is something you can remember, that is all that matters.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am not saying that dogs shouldn't learn hand signals. BUT if you are planning on doing SchH then don't work the hand signals with the German commands. All of my dogs know hand signals, yes it does come in very handy as they age and start to loose their hearing.

Val


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDYou can also "make up" handsignals that are easy to YOU. As long as it is something you can remember, that is all that matters.


I have found myself holding my hand a certain way or making a certain gesture when I teach dogs commands. Those are the hand signals I use.


----------



## whyzdom (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI am not saying that dogs shouldn't learn hand signals. BUT if you are planning on doing SchH then don't work the hand signals with the German commands. All of my dogs know hand signals, yes it does come in very handy as they age and start to loose their hearing.
> 
> Val


Ignoring the hand signals for a moment, do you think using the German Voice Commands is a bad thing? Should I stick with English?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Use whatever YOU want. OR teach the dog BOTH. I had a dog that knew English, German, French AND handsignals. 

One thing I have found is that in an emergency, you may automatically say a "command" in your native language. So it helps if the dog KNOWS the command. For instance your dog accidentally gets loose and is running for the street, you may instincitvely be inclined to yell DOWN or COME if English is your native language. (This is directed more towards "Joe Public" than an owner/trainer that has been using commands in a "foriegn" language for a lot of years.)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I use English, German and hand signals.

I also have certain body postures that tell my dogs to know it off, I have a female that with a certain nod of my head she will laydown. 

Want to see what body signal can do, go watch a video of Free Style OB (dancing with your dogs) or what every they call it. Those dogs are all trained on hand and body signals.

Val


----------

